# Ok, I need 2 calf names



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I name all our cows, but after 2 years of naming hairy brown things that all look relatively the same, I am kind of drawing a blank. Its been long enough, and still 2 without names.

one texas longhorn heifer, solid black, mom is Penny, 2 half sisters are pixie dust and wonder woman. where the black came from who knows? both parents are speckled and both half sisters are white with orange speckles.

one scottish highland bull, going to remain a bull, will be very dark chocolate. mom is a huge cow named buttercup and dad was alf.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

well for the highland bull how about lucky or Mel (short for melmack) to keep with the alf them? I also like snuffy for a highland (snuffalupagus) like from sesame street.


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

Heifer- Penelope, Petunia, Patty May, Elsie,??????

Bull- (Scottish names maybe??) Seathan, Patrick, Alexander, William, O'Reilly, maybe???


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

For the how about something related to her being darker in color? Cora? Licorice? Leila? 

For the bull, I guess something manly? Thor? Clay/Clayton? Remington? Ty? Steele? Griffin?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

O'Reilly? Like auto parts? Snuffy isn't bad. His mother is a BEAST. Probably 1300 pounds or better, which is huge for a highland. He will be big.
I have a goat named Thor.
Was thinking about a color related name for the heifer. Her half sisters are fantasy/superhero type names. What's one like that that refers to black or darkness?


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Cat woman? LOL!


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

How about Alf'N'Alf, as in half and half. It goes with the Butter part of Buttercup.


----------



## mozarkian (Dec 11, 2009)

I go by the alphabet, starting over each Jan 1 for the calves. For example, Abraham, Bueauregard, Cletus, Delbert, Ezekial, Ferdinand, etc, etc, etc.
A dairy family I know groups there names to things they like, one year they use flowers, one year its spices, this year it was coffee related-- Mocha, Latte, Cappichino...


----------



## Tom in TN (Jun 12, 2007)

Some years ago we ran through the names of some of our granddaughters (with a twist) on some calves.

Kathleen's namesake is Calfleen.

Melissa's namesake is Moolissa.

Monique's namesake is Moonique.

Deborah Leigh loves Chinese food, especially Moo Goo Gai Pan. Since her namesake calf was a heifer, we had to do some modification to the heifer calf's name, so we named her Moo Goo Girl Pan.

We've had so many calves over the years, we've pretty much lost track of the younger cows. We still do pretty well with the old girls.

Tom in TN


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Thats what I try to do; stick with a pattern. For example, we have a group I call the Lion line. everyone from that line is something lion.

I think, following the fantasy/superhero theme for the longhorns, I will call the black heifer Poison Ivy. That is my revelation at 5:30 this morning, as I couldnt sleep and have been up half the night. For the bull calf, nothing yet, although that are some great suggestions here. Alf'n'Alf is funny!


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Nickel & Hershey?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Eartag 01 and Eartag 02


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Agmantoo, :thumb:

It's a business, not a hobby. 

The only things that get names are horses, dogs, and milkcows.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

When we first started, we considered simply doing the number thing, but when you have 50 or 60 head, and they all look different, since its a mixed breed herd...it just doesn't work to run up the lane screaming number 23 had a calf and is having trouble, or number 62 is down get the 4 wheeler! or number 6 is out and I need help..What! Which one! Um, no. Just doesn't work.

But, Tiny had her calf, or Misery is down, get the truck, or beefy jumped the wire, I can get him.
Now I know we can get the calf without trouble because tiny will just follow and moo, or getting misery up will be easy, because she is tame and hornless, or one person can run beefy back home, because although he is a huge bull, he is non-aggressive. 

It's impossible to remember that 4 and 7 are sisters, and their calves are by 16, and 12 is off 7 but 10 is not. What!
Sad Lion and Angry Lion are sisters, their calves are by Bull-Regard, and King Lion is off Sad Lion, but Wonder Ape is not, she's not one of the Lion family.

THAT is why all the livestock get names.

Oh, and by the way judy, why name your milk cows, but not my beef cows? It is a business.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Lunch & Dinner:happy2:


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

Chuck and Patty


----------



## tbishop (Nov 24, 2004)

The heifer, I'd name Mica. Black shiny mineral.

The bull could be Duncan. There's a chocolate company called Duncans of Scotland.

Tim B.


----------



## whatrset (Apr 13, 2010)

I was thinking Spirits for the Scot. As in Scotch: Glenn or Livvit (Altho you may later be saying Livvit alone.


----------



## VA Shepherd (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't think I could resist naming the bull Rob Roy....


----------



## pfaubush (Aug 17, 2009)

Sir Loin and Patty!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

HA! These are great! some of these I will store for future use. Anymore? Still undecided.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

OK, we got it now. Thank you everyone for your suggestions. They helped to trigger other ideas, and some of them I will be saving for later.

The black heifer will be poison ivy (the cat woman suggestion helped me think of it) and my husband, who NEVER names anything, named the bull calf, so we have to go with his name. 

We were talking about it over supper and I said something to the effect of its just gonna be another boring, ordinary-looking animal. He said Boa? I said what? He said you just named it Boa. I did? 
Sure, he says.. *B*oring *O*rdinary-looking *A*nimal. BOA.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

We have always told our kids that the black cows are the yummiest ones. When we got our first 2 calves the holstein was about 10 days old and the little black one was about 3 days old. They came off the truck and my oldest said, "Look Mom, we have Big and Tasty! Just like my favorite burger from McDonalds!". That sealed the deal! Tasty died, and Big has been called "Biggie" for a while. The new calf is called "Tupac". We have the rappin'est cattle in the 'hood!


----------

